# Blank screen after Enabling Secure boot



## Smartchange (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi,
Recently I checked Windows 11 compatibility by an app by Microsoft. It showing we need to enable secure boot, so I enabled the secure boot in BIOS. After that only blank screen is showing in monitor.
I checked on google, and tried to reset the BIOS in almost everyway.
After resetting bios 2 times the system restarting and third time the system is on but still the blank screen showing.
Please help me.

*System configuration*
Intel core i5 9400F (Discrete graphics required)
Gigabyte B360M motherboard
Zotac NVidia Geforce GTX 1650
LG 24" Led monitor that connected with HDMI
8gb Corsair ram
VS550 corsair SMPS


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 26, 2021)

Go back into the bios and make sure discreete video is set as main, it's probably set to onboard currently and thats why its not displaying anything.  You might have to connect to onboard video port, then go into bios and change it and turn off and connect to video card then boot up normally.


----------



## Smartchange (Jun 26, 2021)

johnb35 said:


> Go back into the bios and make sure discreete video is set as main, it's probably set to onboard currently and thats why its not displaying anything.  You might have to connect to onboard video port, then go into bios and change it and turn off and connect to video card then boot up normally.


----------



## Smartchange (Jun 26, 2021)

Already checked without graphic card
But I think without graphic card the processor i5-9400f won't work or produce display signals


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 26, 2021)

Ah.  Your post should have said 9400F not K.  F means it doesn't have integrated video.  

Try resetting this way.  

Disconnect power from power supply, remove cmos battery, press and hold power button on case for 10 seconds then wait 10 minutes.  Then reinsert battery, reconnect power and try booting up.


----------



## Smartchange (Jun 26, 2021)

johnb35 said:


> Ah.  Your post should have said 9400F not K.  F means it doesn't have integrated video.
> 
> Try resetting this way.
> 
> Disconnect power from power supply, remove cmos battery, press and hold power button on case for 10 seconds then wait 10 minutes.  Then reinsert battery, reconnect power and try booting up.


Yes you’re correct, it’s 9400F.
I tried that way.
Still monitor shows no signal.
The monitor is connected with HDMI
is there any other way.
Thanks in advance


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 26, 2021)

Hdmi on the video card correct?  The hdmi on the motherboard won't output anything since you don't have integrated video.


----------



## Smartchange (Jun 26, 2021)

johnb35 said:


> Hdmi on the video card correct?  The hdmi on the motherboard won't output anything since you don't have integrated video.


yes. HDMI is connected to video card.
How to rescue my PC.
Tried to reset bios already.
After resetting bios. The system turns on and quickly turns off and third time works normally.(is that normal after resetting the bios)
Still no signal output


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 26, 2021)

Yes, thats normal.  Do you know if the computer is actually booting to windows?  Do you see the hard drive activity light flashing?  Can you connect using DVI cable perhaps?   Do you have a power cable going to the video card?  Something just doesn't seem right.  Does your monitor require you to enter a menu and select proper input?


----------



## Smartchange (Jun 27, 2021)

Computer is not booting to Windows.
Connected with dvi cable, no changes
Video card is working
Checked with another monitor also


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 27, 2021)

Something is definately up then.  Sounds like you will have to take it into a repair shop and have someone diagnose it.  If bios was reset then everything should display as normal.


----------

